# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Izmjene Obiteljskog zakona

## ivarica

Ministarstvo socijalne politike i mladih izradilo je prema propisanoj proceduri Teze za Nacrt prijedloga Obiteljskog zakona, kao i Nacrt prijedloga iskaza za Obiteljski zakon.
Teze sadrže naznake i obuhvat materije koja se namjerava urediti Nacrtom prijedloga Obiteljskog zakona te kratko obrazloženje problema koji se namjeravaju riješiti Nacrtom prijedloga Obiteljskog zakona, kao i ciljeve koji se time namjeravaju postići. 
Kako bi se najširem krugu zainteresiranih u Republici Hrvatskoj omogućio neposredan uvid i davanje mišljenja, primjedaba i prijedloga, Ministarstvo socijalne politike i mladih ovim putem provodi javnu raspravu o Tezama za Nacrt prijedloga Obiteljskog zakona i Nacrtu prijedloga iskaza za Obiteljski zakon.
Javna rasprava se održava putem internetskog savjetovanja sa zainteresiranom javnošću, u vremenu od 8. svibnja 2013. do 8. lipnja 2013. godine, putem Obrasca sudjelovanja u internetskom savjetovanju o Nacrtu prijedloga iskaza za Obiteljski zakon.

Mi ćemo sudjelovati u javnoj raspravi pa nas zanimaju vaša mišljenja o predstavljenim tezama, imate ih gore na linkovima, tekst je prevelik za stavljanje na forum.

----------

